# Place to stay for one night in Aruba?



## resp20 (Oct 30, 2010)

We are heading to Aruba the first week in Dec 2010 and will arrive the day before we check in to the resort. We will be staying for a week in Oranjestad, so I need to find a place to stay for the first night we arrive around 4pm, but not necessarily close to the resort. Nothing expense or extravagant since we'll only be there for overnight and then head on out to explore the next morning. I looked at Aruba.com. Is this the best place to look for places to stay non-timeshare? This is our first visit.


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 30, 2010)

Paradera always seems to get great reviews


----------



## resp20 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I wrote to them and that's where we will be staying the first night. It looks beautiful! And we didn't see it anywhere on the 'welcome to aruba' sites. Thanks so much!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 31, 2010)

The place I usually recommend is the Sunspree Holiday Inn

http://www.caribbeanhi.com/aruba/


----------



## Larry (Oct 31, 2010)

*3 night minimum?????*



Weimaraner said:


> Paradera always seems to get great reviews



OK but website says there is a minimum of 3 nights so how does someone just get 1 night????


----------



## lll1929 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have done priceline and gotten a night at the Marriott for $100-$120.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 31, 2010)

lll1929 said:


> I have done priceline and gotten a night at the Marriott for $100-$120.


Now THAT is a great deal! I think that is the price at the Holiday Inn as well.

LOVE your picture at the Disney Cruise Terminal - Chip n Dale are "my guys"


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 1, 2010)

Larry said:


> OK but website says there is a minimum of 3 nights so how does someone just get 1 night????



It says:
* With reservations less than three (3) nights, an additional charge of US$20 per night is applicable.
so I'm assuming they will do less than 3.


----------



## lll1929 (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Now THAT is a great deal! I think that is the price at the Holiday Inn as well.
> 
> LOVE your picture at the Disney Cruise Terminal - Chip n Dale are "my guys"



Thanks GrayFal!!  The cruise was awesome!!


----------



## JudyH (Nov 1, 2010)

We needed one extra night, and our resorted could rent it to us, not in the unit we are staying in, but still the same resort.  I think its Costa  Linda.


----------



## NJDave (Nov 1, 2010)

I would use priceline as well.  You can use betterbidding.com to get a sense of how much to bid and what hotel you might obtain.


----------

